# Newstool in HTML



## gsvd (10. August 2004)

Hallo!

Wer kann mir sagen, ob es irgendwo ein Newstool in HTML gibt (es soll tatsächlich noch Provider geben, die kein PHP anbieten!)?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gerd


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. August 2004)

Was verstehst du unter "Newstool"?

Falls du etwas meinst, wo du News über ein Formular eingibst, und diese dann irgendwo erscheinen....dies geht mit HTML nicht....dazu brauchst du eine Sprache, welche in der Lage ist, Daten in irgendeiner Weise irgendwo zu speichern.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (10. August 2004)

ääh...

Newstool in HTML?! ..wie soll das denn gehen?!

..also wenn dann ist das die "Edition Manuell" und die läuft vielleicht schon aktuell bei dir! 

In HTML (rein) geht sowas nicht. Unterstützt dein Provider denn wenigstens CGIs?! ..dann könntest du es mal mit einem Perl-Skript probieren!


----------

